

UK NHS Patient Data Uploaded to Google Servers - TheSurge
http://thesurge.net/2014/03/03/uks-nhs-patient-data-no-longer-private/

======
teamonkey
It was uploaded to BigQuery for analysis of a huge dataset.

Now there's a question about whether you can trust a US company, or any cloud
company, with UK health data, but this article - and the Guardian article
linked - are being deliberately misleading here, I think.

~~~
TheSurge
I didn't intend to misleading intentionally. The data should be safe with
Google as long as they choose not to use it for targeted advertising purposes,
which is probably pretty unlikely.

Of course, many medical providers in both the US and UK already use cloud
based services to store this data - I think the difference though is that
usually the companies they use are geared towards medical data, and therefore
don't have their hands in ads as they are paid as contractors by the
providers.

